# pull out!! how long has it worked for you???



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, im currently awaiting for my depo shot to run out (about 5 weeks time) as i cannot stand the side effects, i mean come on iv been bleeding since i had the jab 7 weeks ago :growlmad:, i was thinking to start the normal pill once its run out BUT im not sure its worth it as we are going to be ttc again in around 6 months time....im thinking using pull out and avoiding fertile times would be better, this way i can rid all hormones and hopefully have normal reg cycles by then??

so how long have u girls been using this method?? has it ever not worked for you, poll above lol :)


----------



## immimx

well ive been using the pull out method for the last two months, last month it worked but i was constantly checking symptoms ect around af time, so it doesnt help in that respect. you that there could be a chance that somehow you get prg, so unlike pills ect you find yourself a little bit on edge! 
it did work though, cant really say for this month because at times we have not even used the pull out method.


----------



## lemongrass

My husband and I use the pull out method. I haven't gotten pregnant yet! I think that its pretty effective compared to condoms (unless you use condoms correctly- which means penis goes nowhere close to vajayjay without a condom on) But I wouldn't use it unless I was absolutely sure that I am ready for a baby just incase. Actually, DH is expecting it to fail and that I'll get pregnant before our TTC date. We'll see.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I don't know if I count, but I"ve been using a combination of LadyComp and the pull-out method for the past ten months, and I haven't had any scares. As mentioned above, there is always that glimmer of hope that is dashed each month lol but other than that it's worked great!


----------



## comotion89

wee been using that method this month as tbh even tho I'm using non latex as I'm allergic to latex I miss feeling him entirely lol had 2 mishaps tho ...so hopefully af shows her ugly head within the next 4-10 days (cycles abit crazy due to coming off bcp)


----------



## LaurenDC

Over six years!!! Used bcp on and off through those years but they always made me sick so we have mostly been using pull outs. No mishaps!!


----------



## kiki04

It worked for four years for me until I had a surprise but that happened cuz OH didnt listen when I said k between "this day and this day dont finish inside"... hence... baby Hadlee :haha:


----------



## roc

We used this method and first time it failed! Ended in m/c it needless to say won't be relying on it again!


----------



## Juni815

After 6 years on the pill I quit them in April. Since then I've been trying to relearn my body & get regulated, but with that and pulling out (sometimes he will finish inside, if I know I shouldn't be ovulating) and so far no probs! Will let you know if we have a surprise! We are getting married October 2012 so hopefully no surprises before then! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

It worked for 7 years for us. The only time I've been pregnant is when we planned it and it took 2 months to get pregnant each time so I'm thinking DH just doesn't pre-ejaculate. :flower:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Been using it for the last few months & had no mishaps so far, although was close last month when I ovulated a few days early & had told dh he didn't need to pull out just 3 days before, but luckily he had pulled out anyway to be safe!!

I think it works when done properly, but there's always a chance your cycle will be unpredictable just once & it could result in pregnancy so don't do it unless you could handle falling pregnant early.


----------



## Charliemarina

wow!!! so many responses, seems like its quite effective then....think im gonna just let this jab run out and use pull out with charting, thing is i cant really risk falling preg b4 LO is 1 year old as she was my third c-section and i was advised NOT to get preg during the first year, but im thinking if we dont :sex: around ov time (once i get my cycles back ) then by time my cycles are reg again LO should be around a year old anyway then that way we can just NTNP, it took 2 years to conceive LO last time and i opk'ed and charted so im expecting the same next time :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

A couple of months for us, we're pulling out every time though, not just around ov. Still undecided as to whether it's necessary to insist on condoms around ovulating, or not...hubby has very good self-control :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> A couple of months for us, we're pulling out every time though, not just around ov. Still undecided as to whether it's necessary to insist on condoms around ovulating, or not...*hubby has very good self-control* :haha:


hmmmm well i cant say my hubby has good self control, but i think the fact he knows i CANT get preg would help him somewhat lol

OH seems to think pulling out "ruins" HIS part of the fun, ok maybe TMI but he says doing it IN is better than OUT, i said he should count himself lucky he is even getting any HA HA its only been 3 months since i had baby so im not feeling very "sexy" wat with the belly overhang :D, i was just 8 stone b4 i was preg im now 13 :( but im hoping i will lose it naturally within the year like i did the other 2 kiddies ;)


----------



## smokey

Technically I suppose the last year as I refuse to go back on the pill but I find it safer to just not have sex :)


----------



## Charliemarina

smokey said:


> Technically I suppose the last year as I refuse to go back on the pill but I find it safer to just not have sex :)

i feel the same way, i hated getting the jab as i dont like hormone contraceptives and they dont like me either, im defo not gonna start the pill once this jab is runs out, i got funny feeling this 1 jab i did have is gonna mess me up for bit :(


----------



## almostXmagic

i know many many women irl who have used this method and failed.


----------



## Charliemarina

thing is i suppose its also a matter of using the method properly, im thinking to pull out EVERY time we :sex: and no :sex: around ovulation time.
alot of people use pull out but have accidents i mean dont get me wrong accidents will always happen :haha: but if you track ur cycle and pull out at time your not fertile then i can see it working well, before we ttc our newest lil one we used pull out but only at ov time, it worked fab for the 3 months we used it but we started ttc after 3 months as we only had a break due to me having a mc :(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> A couple of months for us, we're pulling out every time though, not just around ov. Still undecided as to whether it's necessary to insist on condoms around ovulating, or not...*hubby has very good self-control* :haha:
> 
> 
> hmmmm well i cant say my hubby has good self control, but i think the fact he knows i CANT get preg would help him somewhat lol
> 
> OH seems to think pulling out "ruins" HIS part of the fun, ok maybe TMI but he says doing it IN is better than OUT, i said he should count himself lucky he is even getting any HA HA its only been 3 months since i had baby so im not feeling very "sexy" wat with the belly overhang :D, i was just 8 stone b4 i was preg im now 13 :( but im hoping i will lose it naturally within the year like i did the other 2 kiddies ;)Click to expand...

Lol, he lost all his self-control this morning so I'm now 2WW-ing, as I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow! :dohh:

I do worry about the pulling out spoiling his fun, so to speak...but it's either that or condoms, so I know what he's going to say :haha:

After this 2WW, if I get a negative pregnancy test, I am going to do this properly, i.e. temping and observing CM, for extra reassurance until we are actually TTC, which should only be in a few months or so anyway. :happydance:


----------



## okmomma

We used it for probably 6+ months until a couple times one month DH didn't pull out. Oops! I got pregnant, but ended in mc. Now we are kind of trying and after #2, he will get fixed so we won't have to worry about anything.


----------



## 4forme

i have used this method my entire marriage (18yrs) and have nev er had an oops, but he never finishes inside unless we're trying. with the shot messing your cycle up i wouldn't let him finish inside till you're cycle is regular again, just in case. good luck.


----------



## Cattia

We used this method for two years with no problems and it only took us three cycles to get pg once we started TTC. Will carry on using this until we have finished having children then will do something more permanant!


----------



## Charliemarina

4forme said:


> i have used this method my entire marriage (18yrs) and have nev er had an oops, but he never finishes inside unless we're trying. with the shot messing your cycle up i wouldn't let him finish inside till you're cycle is regular again, just in case. good luck.

oh no id never let him finish inside me wen my cycles are upside down, way to risky, once iv gotten my ov back and charts are showing regularity then i can be more confident in timings :)


----------



## dizzy65

we were using the pull out method for 3 years the started to ttc and got pregnant with in 2-3 months :)


----------



## Chris59

About 2 years


----------



## immimx

we continued to use pull out until i decided to go back on the pill. 
it as fine. :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

We've started using this method this month, i'm done with hormonal birth control.

We're playing it safe and not coming inside me at all, regardless of the time of month.

Going by statistics, if used correctly, only 4 in 100 couples in a year will get pregnant, i'm pretty sure thats not much higher than those with condoms.....(though I don't know the stats).


----------



## everdreaming

Condoms are theoretically up to 98% effective, meaning 2 in 100 will end up pregnant from using condoms.

I've used pull out method for 2 years with one partner with no accidents and just about a year with my last partner and again, no accidents :thumbup:

As long as you're sure neither of you have any nasty lurking STIs then I guess the stats aren't much different from using condoms or artificial contraception :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Worked for OH and I for almost 2 years. Then I got on the pill. :)


----------



## Mrs_Negs

We've been using it for about 6 years too. You've just got to be careful around around your fertile period. I couldn't go back to hormonal birth control - it's just awful!


----------



## clarsair

We used it for about a year before TTC and then I got pregnant in the first month of trying. We've been using it since LO was born 15 months ago, no concerns so far!


----------



## Charliemarina

thought id update on how its going for us lol

well we have been using it now since i first posted this thread and have had no accidents or concerns of "am i preg" so far, af came today and this cycle i pushed it a bit and we had sex everyday over my 3 fertile days (pulled out of course and in good timing too) so just shows me that worrying about it on non fertile days really isnt bothering about, we have a good system now too.....pull out everytime up until 3 days after my ov date (which is also the day ov is confirmed by my temps) after that he can have his fun and i know 100% im not at risk of pregnancy :thumbup: seems to work well for us both :)


----------



## awebb

My OH and I have been using pull out for a few weeks. He doesn't trust my "charting" so we do pull out every time, and we also use a spermacide (he is extra paranoid).


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

We used it for 5 years, then we had a "surprise"!


----------



## teacup

We have been using it for 2 and a half years... no suprises yet! Getting married in 10 months so hope there are no suprises soon as then I wont fit into my dress!


----------



## DukesAngel

Hubby and I used this method for 4-5 years without an issue. He pulled out every time and it worked for us.


----------



## Regina78

3 months for me


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies well im now on the pill so no more pulling out OH really found it a passion killer and it wasnt fair on him really, the pill is going well apart from them making me feel preg, it wont last long and at least i wont be falling preg even by mistake :thumbup: always a bonus :D


----------



## Lil_Apple

5 months into our relationship we had the suprise of our first son being conceived!! Obv does not work for us :dohh:


----------



## soozandlily

Ever since I had my daughter so a good 4 years! Not had any mis-haps :)


----------



## 2inlove04

DH and I had been using pull out our whole relationship Sept 2000 up until Feb 2011 and we only had 1 scare..


----------



## Elpis_x

Been using it for at least 6 months now, probably a bit longer, don't even avoid fertile times and it's always worked.


----------



## comotion89

well we've been using it since I came off the pill last June tho we havnt pulled out all the time oopsie ...well that's y I'm 5 weeks pregnant now


----------



## Dahlia2007

Back in the day, my boyfriend and I (now husband), used the pullout method for about 2-3 months. Then I found myself pregnant! massive FAIL, but the best that that ever happened : )


----------



## tracdesi

We've been together six years in March and have been using POM the entire time and have only had two "scares".....scares for him, glimmers of hope for me. 
:blush: :blush:
This is TMI, but sometimes you can "feel" him if he stops for a second and it sort of pulses, what is that?


----------



## Monika75

Worked for OH and I for almost 2 years.


----------



## TwilightAgain

tracdesi said:


> We've been together six years in March and have been using POM the entire time and have only had two "scares".....scares for him, glimmers of hope for me.
> :blush: :blush:
> This is TMI, but sometimes you can "feel" him if he stops for a second and it sort of pulses, what is that?

Will it not just be the blood flow? I dunno :blush:


----------



## lrxjessica

We've used the pull out method for 5 and half years. One miscarriage when I didn't know I was pregnant in that time. It took us one cycle before I got pregnant..we literally had sex a couple times before I got pregnant with our son.


----------



## bellablue

i havnt read all the comments but i just wanted to give my 2 cents lol!

me and my husband been together 13 yrs and th epull out method has worked every time for 11 years straight! 

the first time we tried on our honeymoon we got pregnant!

i thought because the pull out method worked so good that it take me forever to get pregnant well i was wrong i got pregnant first time he came inside sorry if to much lol!

worked for us im 28 and we plan on ttc in sept and will do the same thing!


----------



## tinkalink

bellablue said:


> me and my husband been together 13 yrs and th epull out method has worked every time for 11 years straight!
> 
> the first time we tried on our honeymoon we got pregnant!
> 
> i thought because the pull out method worked so good that it take me forever to get pregnant well i was wrong i got pregnant first time he came inside sorry if to much lol!
> 
> worked for us im 28 and we plan on ttc in sept and will do the same thing!

Oooh I hope this happens for me! I'm 27 and we've just started TTC and we were using this method for around 18 months. Made me think we might have trouble conceiving!


----------



## bellablue

tinkalink said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> me and my husband been together 13 yrs and th epull out method has worked every time for 11 years straight!
> 
> the first time we tried on our honeymoon we got pregnant!
> 
> i thought because the pull out method worked so good that it take me forever to get pregnant well i was wrong i got pregnant first time he came inside sorry if to much lol!
> 
> worked for us im 28 and we plan on ttc in sept and will do the same thing!
> 
> Oooh I hope this happens for me! I'm 27 and we've just started TTC and we were using this method for around 18 months. Made me think we might have trouble conceiving!Click to expand...

 i know how you feel i felt like that to then the first time we got pregnant lol i thought i would take a bit but no haha good luck hun xx


----------



## nikkiana

We've used to the pull out method with success for over a year now.... though, we've both been feeling rather nervous about it recently because I wasn't keeping great track of when I was OVing. We'd really rather not get pregnant anytime near now and we both hate condoms. I'm going to get fitted for a diaphragm at the end of the month, and we've started monitoring my waking temp, so we're trying to be a little more safe about it into the future.


----------



## Chris72

It worked for 5 years for us.


----------



## Gudrun

After 3 years on the pill. It worked for 13 years for us. before TTC and then I got pregnant in the first month of trying.


----------



## Gunnhilde

10 years ;)

Now, DF can't get the hang of it, but is willing to practice on safe days.


----------



## amygwen

Used it & failed. :D


----------

